# Butterworms



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I went to Walmart the other night and found some worms I have never seen before called Butterworms. I was going to try them out yesterday, but wasn't able to get out. They look like wax worms on steroids. I guess they are Chilean Moth Larvae, but my question is, has anyone ever used them before? If so, how did they work? Would you recommend them over wax worms or mealies?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

talked to some folks who have used them with good success. my partner gave em a try whilst i was more productive snowmobiling - had mixed results. my guess is that fish learn and get tired of the same old presentation... waxies, mealies, etc and when presented with a new food - butter or shrimp - works good for awhile.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I checked the Wallmart in Sandy at 94th south and they didn't have them. I would like to try them out though!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I never heard of them. 

The Wal Mart store up here in Hooterville doesn't have them. I looked them up on the web and they look kinda spendy. I'd like to try them too.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

they work best if kept between cheek and gum untill put on the hook.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> they work best if kept between cheek and gum untill put on the hook.


  I read that!


----------



## Receipt (Apr 9, 2010)

The Clinton Wal-Mart had 'em a couple weeks ago. I want to say they were $4 for 20. I also believe i saw them at Sportsmans and Wal-Mart in Riverdale.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I work in the sporting goods dept. at walmart in South Jordan just off of 114th south! From what i have heard from guys coming in is that they work AWESOME!!! Receipt is right, they are just under $4 for 20. Go give'em a try, i've heard good things about them since i work there at walmart in sporting goods!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

They do catch trout, but so does power bait. And power bait is way cheaper. So far, the perch and gills have not given them a try on my lures. I'll stay with wax & meal worms and crawlers along with the power bait.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I got mine at the walmart in Centerville. I'm gonna drown a couple at Rocport this weekend at the bash. I'll let you know how they work.

Here's the best part, by fishing with butterworms this weekend I will be able to cross off No. 29 on my bucket list: do something in the outdoors that wyogoob hasn't done.


----------

